# Pella vs. Anderson



## Genelle

I recently got an estimate from Pella to replace my sliding glass door with french doors, custom size (of course), which came out higher than I anticipated.  I was thinking of getting quotes from Anderson, but there aren't many dealers in the area.  Can I get a quote from Home Depot on Anderson?  What is the difference in them?  Any help I can get would be appreciated.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Genelle:
Yes, you can get a price from Home Depot for the labor and materials, using Andersen products.
The difference between them, in my opinion, is everything. The Andersen will fit properly, look better, last longer, preform better and give you a sense of pride that the other guys can't come anywhere near. And, If your house settles or moves, the Andersen is built to be adjustable to compensate for the movement. 
It may sound like I'm a little prejudiced. In my world there is *nothing* to compare with Andersen products.
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie

Sorry, no it doesn't apply to their vinyl windows. I think they were froced to start making them because that was the way the market was leaning and they wanted their share.
We used to lay and Andersen casement window on its back next to any tilt in and pour a bucket of water on each. Guess which one could hold the water?
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie

Well, at least we know where we stand.
I don't know about the particle board, except that it is the most hated material in my book.
Glenn


----------



## Bridgewater

Ahaa Yes the big debate!! ROLFLMAO.


----------



## Genelle

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> Both companies make good patio doors.  The Pella door has the screen on the inside which turns some people off.  I have a Pella on one end of my house and an Andersen on the other.  My wife likes how the Pella door slides better than the Andersen door, I don't notice much of a difference.
> 
> What size is your opening?



My opening is 6 feet by 7 feet, 6 1/2 inches.


----------



## inspectorD

Am I misunderstanding something...
How tall is your door hieght. Measure the door from the exterior bottom sill to the top jamb of the door. The width is always able to shrink, but the hieght will not meet any code if you go that route. 
7'feet 6.5" is a tall door...does it have a transom window above it?

Am I missing something? This will boost the price way up.


----------



## Average

Whoops, deleted post.


----------



## gulatilim

i guess no matter brand . the important thing is profile and glass quality if you would like to use vinyl or upvc window becarefull about is it unleaded or lead profile. for why  unleaded profile   clickhere


----------

